# Its officially...



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

...the wettest year on record in the UK. For the first time in 80 years the course has had to close a number of holes - a links course, with a typical sandy base, with holes out of play due to flooding

The green's staff have worked tirelessly, with the aid of industrial size pumps, and tomorrow we will have 17 holes in play. Hopefully tomorrow's rain won't amount to much, and Sunday's forecast of a dry day proves to be true.

I'm down to play in tomorrow's comp, and a 'friendly' 4ball on Sunday - only got 30mph winds to contend with.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow that sounds like a good soaking! Hope the course drys out enough for you to get some play in!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Considering how weather is shown as such an integral part of playing golf in the UK, it's almost impossible to believe, isn't it?

Speaking of weather, have you seen the craziness going on in Hawaii the past couple days?


----------

